# New to me....Dog Goat Puppies?



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone ever heard or seen this?

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/2229968437.html

_"We have some dog goat puppies on our farm that will be ready for mid April. Here's your chance to add a rare Dog Goat to your farm."_


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2011)

A Dog Goat? WTH?


----------



## freemotion (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, I had to reply to that one.  I hope it is a joke and they are not selling Boer kids to unsuspecting people who are too dumb to do a little research before plunking down $400 for an animal.....  And then try to raise it on dog kibble....


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

It sounds like someone who is trying to be "cute" with their ad. Maybe they are trying to say that they are friendly?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

My thought was that they were cross breeding a boer with angora or something like that...creating their own breed in other words.

Free - I live in the next town over from Plainfield.  If you find out exactly where they are let me know and I'll just drive by to take a look.

Pretty interesting, though!


----------



## Javamama (Feb 23, 2011)

Nevermind, I should have looked at the photo first


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL that's pretty funny. I appreciate the marketing humor.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup, they are being cute with their ad, Another words, they don't want you to buy it and eat it.    My only thoughts about this, is don't raise meat animals if you don't want someone buying it for food. We have someone in our area that is trying to do the same thing.  They love the boer breed compared to a milk breed or other breed that would be less likely to go for butchering, but they still try to sell them only as pets. I see her ads on craiglist all the time.


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, so when my kids see boers they always say that they are dogs.  My kids are young (4 & 6).  So, it's hopefully their take on cuteness for their ad.

BUT...since we've already seen an issue of a goat who was fed dogfood on this forum...I really do not think it is a good idea to mislead the "ill-informed"  There are plenty of people out there who will think that this is indeed some rare breed of creature and take it home to treat like a dog!  I don't approve of this person's advertising ploy.

And while I breed goats to be pet quality with good personalities (who are fair milkers) - I understand that any that I sell may be used for food.  People really need to stop romanticizing feed animals.  Yes, they are cute. Yes, they can have great personalities.  But why would you want to go to the grocery store (or online) to buy goat meat when you've got them in your yard...same applies to beef...pork...and poultry.  Just my 2 cents.

I'm trying to teach my boys that animals should be seen as food.  Guess I succeeded cause one of my boys went to the eye doctor this morning....they use pictures for the exam when they are young...when showed a chicken, his response was "That's a chicken and I'm gonna eat him!!"


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ok, so when my kids see boers they always say that they are dogs.  My kids are young (4 & 6).  So, it's hopefully their take on cuteness for their ad.
> 
> BUT...since we've already seen an issue of a goat who was fed dogfood on this forum...I really do not think it is a good idea to mislead the "ill-informed"  There are plenty of people out there who will think that this is indeed some rare breed of creature and take it home to treat like a dog!  I don't approve of this person's advertising ploy.
> 
> ...


LOL, I just read you post to my sister, We are both laughing.  MY 9 year old son is so excited about butchering we are allowing him to raise his own meat rabbits and he is learning to butcher them by himself.  

MY take on raising animals that are considered livestock, is that is exactly what they are, raised for food, but raise them with dignity and kindness, treat them well.


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly enough it was my 4 yr old that made that comment to the dr!  

My 6 yr old still has a problem with the "real" animals being turned into food...as if they are fake when they come from a factory


----------



## Weedchick (Feb 23, 2011)

It's pathetic how clueless some people can be. When I was a teenager my best friend and I used to walk our pets into town to the Dairy Queen. Hers was a big brindle Great Dane and mine was my big Nubian wether.
 "Reuben" heeled on my left side as well as any dog and people would slow down and ask what kind of dog he was. Most of them were serious....  Oh, and Reuben always got to eat the nuts off the top of my sundae... sure miss that goat.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 23, 2011)

While I don't approve of them calling them dog goats, I understand selling as pet only. In NH, my state, you have to have a license to sell animals or poultry for food. So we have to make a bill of sale stating that all animals from our farm are as "PET ONLY, Not For Food!" in order to not get in trouble with the state for selling chicks, chickens or goats.  Once they leave the property, if the people violate the "contract" and decide to butcher their animals, that is their deal, but we cannot be held responsible.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone emailed them to ask if they're for pets only? They are Boers, I doubt someone would intentially raise Boers and then say "only for pets". Not to mention that's a pretty nice looking little Boer in the ad.

They're probably being sarcastic intending to put a new spin on their marketing and maybe draw some people in. For example, I wrote an ad to sell my horse that was very similar to a single's ad because it was funny and a different angle to try to sell her. I didn't actually want someone to buy her as their significant other. She's now happily living as a rope horse.

Its just perspective.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> Has anyone emailed them to ask if they're for pets only? They are Boers, I doubt someone would intentially raise Boers and then say "only for pets". Not to mention that's a pretty nice looking little Boer in the ad.
> 
> They're probably being sarcastic intending to put a new spin on their marketing and maybe draw some people in. For example, I wrote an ad to sell my horse that was very similar to a single's ad because it was funny and a different angle to try to sell her. I didn't actually want someone to buy her as their significant other. She's now happily living as a rope horse.
> 
> Its just perspective.


I get the impression they are trying to sell it as a pet, because they say they do a farm inspection, I have never heard of someone selling breeding stock(livestock) wanting to do a farm inspection, except if they are giving a horse or a pet away.  Could be assuming the wrong thing, but as a serious buyer of meat goats, I wouldn't consider buying an animal from her, because of that ad. 

I thought it was a nice looking boer, also. 

and I do have one person in my area that raises boers and only sells them to people who wants them as pets. but it clearly says it on her ads.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 24, 2011)

I believe Freemotion emailed the person; I'm not sure if she heard back, though.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 24, 2011)

You mean....People EAT goats???


----------



## freemotion (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't hear back.  I think it was a joke....I hope!  

No, Roll, people don't eat goat, what are you thinking!  Meat comes on foam trays with plastic on it.  I think it is grown in a factory or something.


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I didn't hear back.  I think it was a joke....I hope!
> 
> No, Roll, people don't eat goat, what are you thinking!  *Meat comes on foam trays with plastic on it.  I think it is grown in a factory or something.
> *


It amazes me how many people actually do believe that


----------

